# Melting spark plug Help ASAP!!



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

I really need help!!
I've got a spark plug and it is melting!!
I just don't know why!!
I am using NGK BKR7E and this is the third time!!! It is doing this in the number 3 cylinder!
I am running 370cc injectors.
Any help?

I am boosting 13psi and I dont know what's up!!


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

This is the second time this happened to me in two weeks and the car is only out on sunday afternoons!!!


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Is your #3 cylinder injector clogged? Make sure it's working. Have you heard detonation at all? Sounds like you're running lean and have very high combustion chamber temps..


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Also, how's the turbo GA15 doing? Is it fun?


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

wildmanee said:


> Also, how's the turbo GA15 doing? Is it fun?



It's kick ass!!! 
(When I don't have any problems!!)


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

I just looked at the number 4 cylinder spark plug.
It's not melted but the tip is touching the electrode.
If I were to run lean, this would do the same on all of them? 
The first and second cylinder plugs are flawless!!
ANy input guys??


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

It sounds like it may have been running lean. Change the sparkplug out and get that injector tested to see if it's working. Post a picture of your setup.. and what engine management are you using?


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

wildmanee said:


> what engine management are you using?



Greddy e-manage. It's a pain in the ass!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

How can we help when you offer ZERO information... What were the plugs gapped at to begin with. What injectors, fuel, and timing are you running?

Melting spark plugs is NOT good....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if the gap is closed, you are detonating. if it looks like you have a tiny hammer in your cylinder beating the shit out of your spark plug - you are detonating. you need to check timing, plug gap, amount of boost (could be too much for your tune) and fuel supply. 
you also need to do what wes said and give us some more info.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

wes said:


> How can we help when you offer ZERO information... What were the plugs gapped at to begin with. What injectors, fuel, and timing are you running?
> 
> Melting spark plugs is NOT good....



The plugs are NGK BKR7E
Walbro 255lph pump
370cc injectors
As for timing I took the car to a mechanic on rolling road for him to program my ecu.
All I know is that the ignition is retarding as the rpms go up. If I can remember the most retardation is like -12 degrees.

On the first and second spark plugs, they are fine.
As for the third, it melts like on the pic shown on the first post of this thread. And thge fourth plug; the gap of the plug closes but not melts like the third one. So just one spark plug is melting.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> The plugs are NGK BKR7E
> Walbro 255lph pump
> 370cc injectors
> As for timing I took the car to a mechanic on rolling road for him to program my ecu.
> ...


You missed the most important detail. What plug gap are you running?


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

wes said:


> What plug gap are you running?


I'm sorry to be stupid but; how do you find out what's the gap??


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> I'm sorry to be stupid but; how do you find out what's the gap??


Jesus who put the plugs in? I think the source of your problems is that you do not know what your doing with some basic things.... Plugs need to be gapped and turbo cars on stock ingitions need to runa plug gap less than stock. Are you just buying the plugs and putting them in? The person that tuned this thing for you did nto inquire or mess with the plugs?


----------



## foota (Apr 27, 2007)

your having injector problem , i had that problem multiple times i tried everything except the injectors , the problem stop when i finally upgrade to top feed evo 510cc injectors i gap my plugs to .015 works great at 15psi , i am currently upgrading to a evo 9 turbo


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

What engine managment are you running?


----------



## foota (Apr 27, 2007)

i have a microtech m8 , i am now upgrading to an evo 9 turbo and awaiting some 440cc injectors


----------

